# amarok-1.80.ebuild

## flammenflitzer

Ich teste gerade amarok-2.

Ist recht unstabil, aber darauf wird ja explizit hingewiesen. Mein ebuild (sicher gibt es noch Sachen nachzubessern -z.B. die abschließende Ausgabe, das es sich um unstabile Software handelt und keine Bugreports auszufüllen sind. Ist aber auch kein "offizielles" ebuild. Ist nur für die, die es mal ausprobieren und ggf. sauber deinstallieren wollen.)

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:flammenflitzer

EAPI="1"

NEED_KDE=":kde-4"

inherit kde4-base versionator

PREFIX=${KDEDIR} 

DESCRIPTION="Advanced audio player based on KDE framework."

HOMEPAGE="http://amarok.kde.org/"

SRC_URI="http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=unstable/amarok/1.80/src/${P}.tar.bz2"

#http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=unstable/amarok/1.80/src/amarok-1.80.tar.bz2

DESCRIPTION="Advanced audio player based on KDE framework."

HOMEPAGE="http://amarok.kde.org/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="kde-4" 

# DEPENDENCIES

#==============

#

#Required

#    * KDE-Libs 4.0 + KDE-Base-runtime 4.0 (or newer)

#

#    * TagLib 1.4 (or newer)

#      (metadata tagging library)

#      http://freshmeat.net/projects/taglib

#      media-libs/taglib-1.4-r1

#    * Ruby 1.8

#      (programming language, used for scoring, lyrics, last.fm streams)

#      http://www.ruby-lang.org

#      dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p111

#    * One of the multimedia frameworks listed below:

#

#Recommended

#    * xine-lib 1.0.2 (or newer)

#      Note: xine-lib 1.1.1 is required for gapless playback.

#      (multimedia framework)

#      http://xinehq.de/

#      media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8

#Optional

#    * RealPlayer 10 or HelixPlayer 1.0

#      (multimedia framework)

#      http://www.real.com

#      (Note: only HelixPlayer is exactly RealPlayer without MP3 support)

#      media-video/realplayer-10.0.9

#    * KDE-Base 4.0 (or newer)

#      (needed for Konqueror Sidebar)

#      http://www.kde.org

#

#    * MySQL 4 or 5

#      (faster database support)

#      http://www.mysql.com

#      dev-db/mysql-4.0.27-r1

#    * PostgreSQL 7.4

#      (faster database support)

#      http://www.postgresql.org

#      dev-db/postgresql-7.4.19

#    * OpenGL accelerated X-Server

#      (visualization rendering)

#      virtual/opengl-7.0

#    * Libvisual 0.4.0 + SDL 1.2

#      (visualization framework)

#      http://localhost.nl/~synap/libvisual/

#      http://www.libsdl.org

#      media-libs/libvisual-0.4.0

#    * ProjectM 0.96 (or newer)

#      (visualization plugins for Libvisual or XMMS)

#      http://xmms-projectm.sourceforge.net/

#      media-libs/libprojectm-0.99-r1

#    * libtunepimp 0.3 (or newer)

#      (automatic tagging support)

#      http://www.musicbrainz.org/

#      media-libs/tunepimp-0.5.3

#    * K3B 0.11 (or newer)

#      (CD burning support)

#      http://www.k3b.org

#      app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17

#    * libgpod 0.4.2 (or newer)

#      (iPod support)

#      http://www.gtkpod.org/libgpod.html

#      media-libs/libgpod-0.5.2

#    * libifp 1.0.0.2

#      (iRiver iFP support)

#      http://ifp-driver.sourceforge.net/libifp/

#      media-libs/libifp-1.0.0.2

#    * libmp4v2 (mpeg4ip 1.5 is recommended, faad2 is less reliable)

#      (MP4/AAC tag reading & writing)

#      http://www.sf.net/projects/mpeg4ip

#      http://www.audiocoding.com

#      media-libs/libmp4v2-1.5.0.1

#    * libnjb 2.2.4 (older versions may work)

#      (NJB mediadevice (Creative Nomad/Zen family, Dell DJ devices)

#      http://www.sf.net/projects/libnjb

#      media-libs/libnjb-2.2.4 

#    * libmtp 0.1.1 (or newer)

#      (MTP media device support AKA PlaysForSure)

#      http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/

#      media-libs/libmtp-0.2.3

#    * libkarma 0.0.5 && OMFS 0.6.1

#      (Rio Karma support via USB)

#      http://freakysoft.de/html/libkarma/ && http://linux-karma.sf.net/

#      media-libs/libkarma-0.0.6-r1

IUSE="aac cddb flac mp3 musepack normalize vorbis"

RDEPEND="#kde? ( || ( =kde-base/dolphin-4.* =kde-base/kdebase-4.* ) )

         >=media-libs/taglib-1.4-r1

    >=dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p111

         >=media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8

         >=media-libs/libkarma-0.0.6-r1

         mysql? ( >=virtual/mysql-4.0 )

    postgres? ( virtual/postgresql-base )

    opengl? ( >=virtual/opengl-7.0 )

    visualization? ( >=media-libs/libvisual-0.4.0 )

    ipod? ( >=media-libs/libgpod-0.5.2 )

    mp4? ( media-libs/libmp4v2 )

    ifp? ( =>media-libs/libifp-1.5.0.1 )

    real? (

      media-video/realplayer

      media-libs/alsa-lib )

    njb? ( >=media-libs/libnjb-2.2.4 )

    mtp? ( >=media-libs/libmtp-0.1.1 )

         musicbrainz? ( media-libs/tunepimp )"

           

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

KEYWORDS="~amd64"

src_unpack() {

        kde4-base_src_unpack

         cd "${S}"

        sed -i -e '/set(CMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE ON)/d' ${S}/CMakeLists.txt || die "Sed failed"

} 

src_compile() {

        cmake-utils_src_configurein

        kde4-base_src_make

}

src_install() {

        kde4-base_src_install

}
```

MfG

----------

## ScytheMan

naja die 1.80er ist ja als pre-alpha gekennzeichnet und war meines wissens einfach nur aus der damaligen svn gezogen. mittlerweile is das ding ja schon 4 monate alt, wär es da nicht einfacher und leichter direkt aus der aktuellen svn zu bauen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

funktioniert bei mir nicht.

----------

## ScytheMan

kde 4.1 svn emerged?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Da kenne ich keine Quelle für die ebuilds. Oder hängt das damit https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=5102994#5102994 zusammen?

Brauche ich dazu dieses paludis?

----------

## Finswimmer

Für die Live-Ebuilds (svn), ja.

Tobi

----------

